# Kitting out a spray booth



## Graeme (8 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Apologies if this has come up before, but I did search and nothing has come up that seem to fit the bill.

I am lucky enough to have a spray room 15'x9'x12'H attached to my unit. I have been using it for over a year for most of the projects I work on e.g. doors, built-ins, bookshelves and the like. I spray lacquer and paint and have some drying racks in the same unit when required. I use an Earlex HV5000 spray system, which I am reasonably happy with as a low cost / starter solution.

I want to install a decent spray booth approximately a third of the unit so about 5' deep, 9'wide and 12' high. With a good extraction fan and filters etc etc. I am fed up coughing and spluttering at the end of a spray run!

I have asked around but so far come up with little to get me started. Can anyone advise where I can get the bits and advice to build a decent booth?

Any advise gratefully received.

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## RobertMP (8 Feb 2010)

Assuming we are talking commercial use... I'd contact some finishing equipment suppliers and ask if they have any second hand kit for sale. Doing it properly so it passes regulations needs specialist knowledge. It may even need planning permission if you have housing in the area.

You do see spray plant on ebay from time to time. Even if you do spot something that looks the part I'd still get a specialist involved. We used to have a powder coating plant with booth, conveyor and oven which we bought used and had installed. It included a number of safety requirements we would never have thought of. No problems with environmental people or H&S inspections so worth the specialist costs.


----------



## Jake (8 Feb 2010)

Go to an auction, they always go for nothing.

I'd ask over the other side as well (not to demean the pros who are here).


----------



## rileytoolworks (9 Feb 2010)

Not quite what you're after, but have a look at this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RICHMOND-INDUSTRI ... 500wt_1182


----------

